# Have My Pumpkin Seeds Gone Bad?



## Kinguk (Jun 26, 2008)

I put our pumpkin seeds into a bowl with water 2 days ago and haven't had the chance to roast them until now. Are they still OK to eat or should I toss them in the compost?


----------



## Carlyn (Jun 11, 2007)

I am no expert, but if this were my situation, I would look at them closely and smell them. If they looked fine and smelled okay, I would roast them.


----------

